# Spalted Maple, Black Limba, Quilt 7-String



## skate (Oct 20, 2012)

I have been building for about 2 years now and thought I would try something new(new for me at least). 

Specs:
7-String 27"scale length
Body: Black Limba
Top: Maple Quilt
Neck: Flamed Maple
Fingerboard: Spalted Maple 
24 frets, Jumbo Fretwire
3-way toggle, Master Volume
Bareknuckle Pickups
Hipshot Bridge

Lets get Started!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 20, 2012)

I really like where this is going.


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 20, 2012)

Yowza dat board!


----------



## jarnozz (Oct 20, 2012)

holy shit, that spalted maple fingerboard looks stunning


----------



## Omzig (Oct 20, 2012)

Wood!


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Oct 20, 2012)

Now that's interesting ... I was just recently asking myself, how it would affect the sound (or if), if you would used spalted or, traditionally speaking even worse, burled wood for a fingerboard?

I mean, the consistency is undeniably different, plus the glue to "fix" the wood, ect...


But MAN that looks hot O.O


----------



## mwcarl (Oct 20, 2012)

I guess you'll find out, but with my experiences with spalted wood, I would never personally use it for any part of the guitar that experiences any kind of tension/force. So a neck or fretboard would be out of the question, remember that the fretboard has the truss rod pressing against it, which could cause the wood to break. It does depend on the strength/stability of the particular piece of wood though. It will be interesting to see how it works out.


----------



## bob123 (Oct 20, 2012)

You got some bals using spalted maple for a fretboard. Make sure you glue the frets in! Lol

That top looks stunning, and is gonna pop like crazy when you dye it!! Looks good so far!


----------



## TJV (Oct 20, 2012)

Specs:
Yes!


----------



## ECGuitars (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah I would NOT have used a spalted wood for a fretboard, ever. You may get lucky or may not, spalt and especially burl are unstable and weaker than regular wood. Spalt, after all, is a disease of the wood causing it to rot.


----------



## iamthefonz (Oct 20, 2012)

Curious how this turns out. Spalted maple would make for a sexy fretboard.


----------



## luthierjules (Oct 20, 2012)

Can I date that wood?

There is one thing I find "funny", though. From my experience, it is much easier to sculpt/route the neck pocket and pickup cavities when the body is still a blank rectangle of some sort. But still, I understand the urge to shape things down! 

I'll keep checking back, I promise!


----------



## Levi79 (Oct 20, 2012)

Definitely keeping a close eye on this one. Whether it is a wise choice or not, the spalted maple board is going to look insane.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Spalted Maple Fretboard = Genius.
Thats the first time I've seen that and it looks killer.


----------



## Tones (Oct 20, 2012)

ohhh man. That spalted maple board is gorgeous, and genius! Best of luck, i bet this guitar is going to look tits. Make me one


----------



## skeels (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes you obviously have a few too many boards. You should send 1 or 2 of them to me right away.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 20, 2012)

This build is looking intense brotha!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 20, 2012)

Is the spalt going to be treated with acrylic? If that's the case I think it would be OK, but otherwise I'd be pretty hesitant to use it on a FB.


----------



## blaaargh (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...omizations/199552-siggery-8-string-build.html
This is the only other instance of a spalted maple board I've heard of (though I have heard of people putting a spalted maple veneer over ebony or some such), but when they received the guitar it was defective somehow and they sent it back. Never really heard what was wrong with it, though he said that the fretboard wasn't the problem... anyway, looking good so far!


----------



## benatat (Oct 21, 2012)

If i had that fretboard, it would distract me from playing lol.


----------



## pondman (Oct 21, 2012)

Really liking the look of this one and that spalted board looks amazing .
If the frets are pressed in with a caul and lots of glue I don't see a problem + the f-board could always be covered with CA .

BTW that quilt is unbelievable .


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Oct 21, 2012)

DAT FINGERBOARD.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 21, 2012)

I approve of your choice of woods.


----------



## Omzig (Oct 21, 2012)

I wonder has this spalted maple been stabilized in some way? be that either resin pressure treated or bathed in water thin CA or some kind of wood hardener 

I've only used SM once before and then i ended up bathing it in wood hardener because it was a little to soft in some places and sanded at odd rates,until it was stabilized i couldn't get a final sand i was happy to finish.


----------



## skate (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow. Thanks everyone for the great compliments. 

I was a little worried at first about using a spalted maple for a fretboard. I knew I had to get the wood stabilized for pressing in the frets and also for the truss rod tension on it. I knew you could use certain types of epoxy or like one of the other members said, bath it in super thin super glue. I used the super glue method. 

Why use water thin super glue??? You want the thin glue to penetrate down into the wood as much as possible. Medium CA will penatrate only so far into the wood before curing. Thick CA will hardly get into the wood. If you want to try this method, make sure you do it in a well ventilated area and use a respirator if you got it. 

I used a timesaver sanding machine to get the correct thickness and then saturated the wood with water thin super glue. After I cut the boards out, slotted and put 14-20 radius on it, I reapplied the super glue to get the surface as hard as I could. At this point, I was putting it on and then wiping it right off, that way i didn't get build ups of the super glue.

Now for some more pics!!!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sounds like you know what you are doing with that spalt. I hope it ends up working well, because it looks bloody beautiful.


----------



## Omzig (Oct 21, 2012)

Art in motion....looks fantastic great job cant wait to see it all come together.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 21, 2012)

Dat whole neck. Just beautiful.


----------



## rg401 (Oct 21, 2012)

the spalted fingerboard looks awesome man.


----------



## RickSchneider (Oct 21, 2012)

Holy mother of maple


----------



## skeels (Oct 21, 2012)

Holy freaking neck!

I would still like to get one of those fretboards from you.







No, seriously.



















Please?


----------



## Xifter (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok guys, I am not going to spoil the goodies you are fixing to see... but I grew up as next-door neighbors to the OP and all I will say is ... you ain't seen NOTHING yet haha.

Wait for more pictures... 

The cosmetics are obviously gorgeous... Now, let me say this. I own a very VERY sexy guitar myself... but the neck on this is the best neck I have ever felt. That is not a lie. You have no idea that it is a 7 string when holding it.

/end spoiler haha


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Oct 23, 2012)

Man I hope against hope that this fretboard works out.
And I'll be honest, only about 75% of that is for your benefit. The rest is because, if it does, then we'll be seeing a lot more of this. And I for one need to see MOAR!!


----------



## skate (Oct 23, 2012)

Lets fret, epoxy the neck in and do a little glue clean up and neck heel carve!! I like to call this an ultra access heel carve for nice upper register playing.


----------



## bob123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Rather unconventional build... let's hope it stands up man... looks great aesthetically!


----------



## Metaloaf (Oct 23, 2012)

That looks awesome. It seems you know what you're doing, I'm hoping it works out.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking great


----------



## skate (Oct 27, 2012)

Routing pickup, control cavities and bridge placement are done. I went with a mahogany alcohol based stain for the color. I rubbed it on, let it dry and then rubbed it back with some 220 sand paper so the quilt pops. 


























Next update will be a danish oil finish!!


----------



## pondman (Oct 27, 2012)

That thing looks alive . Amazing !


----------



## skate (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## skisgaar (Oct 28, 2012)

OH MY FUCK, THAT LOOKS TASTY LIKE A CHOCOLATE FUUUUCCCCKIIIINNNNGGGG.................BUISCUIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFashel12 (Oct 28, 2012)

That quilt came out great !


----------



## Navid (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## AndreasD (Oct 28, 2012)

Bloody brilliant! It looks very Dæmonessy


----------



## ShreddyESP (Oct 28, 2012)

DELICIOUS!


----------



## metallic1 (Oct 28, 2012)

sweet! awesome job man


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Oct 28, 2012)

What did you stain that with?

Also, how did the glue method work out with that spalt?


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Oct 28, 2012)

I just, wha, huh. *indecipherable noise*

Wow dude, that is just jaw-dropping.


----------



## bob123 (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh man is that a snap on air compressor??? I'm jealous!


----------



## skeels (Oct 28, 2012)

Ka- bang!


----------



## trianglebutt (Oct 28, 2012)

HOLY FUCK. THE NECK. HOLY FUCK.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 28, 2012)

MFW I saw that finish:


----------



## Tristoner7 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good Lord that is nice, definitely one of the nicest builds I've seen on here.


----------



## Alexis (Oct 29, 2012)

WOW, the wood is stunning!


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll join in and chime "nice!". I hope your spalted fretboard is stable for use and war =) It looks quite pleasing, natural and busy with the top and stain. Good job sir!


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 29, 2012)

Think this would look better with a brj type headstock, but to each their own. Had to pick my jaw up off the floor at those oil applications.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 29, 2012)

Spalted maple fretboard? BADASS.


----------



## Khoi (Oct 29, 2012)

one of the best builds I've seen here. Absolutely love it.

The body is reminding me of something very Daemoness, and that stain and fretboard is insane


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well fuck me.



Sideways.



Covered in pepto bismol.


----------



## Navid (Oct 29, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> Well fuck me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats pepto bismol? lmao


----------



## Xifter (Oct 29, 2012)

Pictures and cosmetics are one thing... But having held this thing personally I have to say the neck is the best neck I have ever held. Playing this thing will be a dream.


----------



## skate (Nov 4, 2012)

Going into the Marketplace soon!!


----------



## guidothepimmp (Nov 4, 2012)

Gorgeous, Congrats

Simply gorgeous


----------



## Vicious7 (Nov 4, 2012)

Jesus..........that's amazing.


----------



## purpledc (Nov 4, 2012)

man, that does look nice. The only thing that worries me is that neck joint. Is that how you always build them or is this an experiment? Ive seen heavily sculpted heels before but never with the neck sitting that shallow into the body. And usually they cut a tenon to act as a puzzle piece for stability. One thing is for sure though, If that holds up then it pretty much puts Pauls theory to rest that you need a large heel for neck stability. Nice build man.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Nov 4, 2012)

Great build, but why are the treble strings positioned on the wrong side of the tuning pegs?


----------



## Khoi (Nov 4, 2012)

looks quite incredible, just something about the body is throwing it off for me. The bottom looks a little wide and fat, which doesn't contrast the skinny top part too well. Just my opinion, but the build and colors and everything else looks absolutely amazing


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 29, 2012)

So, what's up? Vids or soundclips of this thing? It's sick looking but I wanna hear it. haha


----------



## Watty (Dec 29, 2012)

Khoi said:


> looks quite incredible, just something about the body is throwing it off for me. The bottom looks a little wide and fat, which doesn't contrast the skinny top part too well. Just my opinion, but the build and colors and everything else looks absolutely amazing



It's absolutely stunning, but I agree with Khoi. I think it almost looks like you went with an asymmetrical body shape, but only modified the left half (looking straight on). As a result, it seems skinny and a bit bottom heavy as the girth of the body is inherently opposite the neck.

Regardless, I have to applaud the original shape; I don't think I could keep myself from copying another shape if I were building my own.


----------



## skate (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. In regards to the body being a little heavy on the bottom end(I call this my fat bottom guitar to go along with my Fryette cab), I totally agree. This was the first body that I ever made and I wanted it to stay the way that I made it when I first stated out. Its as a learning experience. Where I was to where I am. No regrets.

The spalted maple fingerboard has stood up to whatever I have done to it. I have a set of 59 thick strings on it now and it is rockin. If you ever want to use spalted maple for anything... make sure you have a lot of patience because you are gonna need it. 


Anyway... my two cents. I'll try and get a sound clip up when I get the time.


----------



## LetsMosey (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow this turned out stunning. Great job!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my gammit, that's hot! I applaud your mad-scientist effort with the FB!


----------



## J7string (Dec 30, 2012)

That top, that board.... THAT NECK!!!! I wish I could do that... That's beautiful.


----------



## nutsock (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome!


----------

